# How I built up my Specialized Levo from scratch for cheap



## MarinCRO (Jul 31, 2013)

Finally it is done!
I have encountered numerous obstacles and frustrations while building my Levo but in the end I managed to come out victorious. 

Build in detail:
Frame: Specialized Turbo Levo Expert carbon XL 
Fork: Suntour Durolux EQ RC2 160mm
Shock: Rockshox Deluxe
Groupset: Shimano XT M8100 12s
Brakes: Formula Cura with Hayes D Series 203mm rotors
Cockpit: Pivot Phoenix carbon handlebars, Syncros XM1 5 50mm stem, Specialized Command Post IRCC 160mm dropper seatpost and ZTTO lever
Wheels: Giant TRX1 carbon with Schwalbe Magic Mary and Hans Dampf tires

While building it up, I bought parts from several different people and few shops, assembled the whole bike by myself and my local Specialized dealer helped out with some small parts.

I got the frame, dropper, saddle and TCU from private seller. The frame was missing few things however: right cable clamp/guide (which I solved by buying ICR kit), flip chip which came from another seller that I bought rear shock from, speed sensor bracket (got from the same shop as ICR and few rear cable clamps and seatpost clamp that my dealer helped out with. I also managed to make a compatible headset using parts from the Giant headset and upper bearing from the dealer.

Browsing national classifieds I found person who used to be Specialized dealer and had new battery, extra TCU, charger and bunch of cables I needed and he gave me great price and warranty for battery.

Another private seller provided motor with just 250km on it but it was missing blind plugs so I sourced them from the same shop I got other Levo specific parts from, cranks (turned out that one was bent so I had to get another set from a friend), rear shock with flip chip, some cables, extra TCU, motor mounting bolts (with few missing which dealer helped out with), rear derailleur, shifter and cassette (which for some god forsaken reason was missing 10t sprocket so I had to buy new cassette while the seller refunded me the money for extra sprockets and cranks).
There was "funny" issue with seller forgetting to ship the rear shock in the first package so he shipped the shock later seperately and glueing front chainring to the outside of the cardboard box which I almost threw out not realizing it was there.

Suntour Durolux RC2 was provided by another private seller from Germany (new).

That only left me with having to buy motor cover to complete "electronic" segment of the bike which I bought from another webshop (Italy).

I got the brakes from Austrian private seller and that went smoothly.

Got the brake rotors (Hayes D series 203mm not pictured here) along with 2L of sealant and some brake pads from Wiggle.

Another local seller provided Pivot carbon handlebars.

ZTTO (Aliexpress) provided dropper post lever which I'm already fan of as I'm using it on Trance.

After a lot of sweating and swearing while threading all those cables through the frame and fitting the motor, another issue reared it's ugly head: I was planning on using Giant TRX1 carbon wheels and ZTTO MS freehub but it turns out they're not 100% compatible despite ZTTO being a DT Swiss ratchet system replica with freehub binding when installed on Giant (DT) rear hub. That's why the bike currently has GX Eagle cassette on it but I already know how to fix the issue - I just need to mill off approximately 4mm off the ZTTO freehub so it can seat into the rear hub cavity the same way DT freehub does.

There was also one minor niggle of Specialized Command Post IRCC losing air pressure and refusing to come up, but I fixed it easily since one seal wasn't seated properly.

In the end bike is complete and I'm extremely happy with it and very pleased with the Suntour fork. It's buttery smooth and plush.

The bike rides like a dream, it's not excessively heavy either at 20.5kg with pedals.
There are few things still left to do: mill off ZTTO freehub so I can fit Shimano cassette, mount bigger Hayes rotors, install chain guide and 3D print planetary gears to remove the 25km/h limit.

In the end it's been laborious and fiddly task getting it all together but I learned a lot and I'm very happy with the end result.

We've been having the worst autumn in history with so much rain and dreary weather so I only managed to take one photo.

Total cost of the bike turned out to be around 2600 euro (not accounting for wheels).


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

MarinCRO said:


> Finally it is done!
> I have encountered numerous obstacles and frustrations while building my Levo but in the end I managed to come out victorious.
> 
> Build in detail:
> ...


Let me be the first to congratulate you on your awesome "home made" Levo. 
Please explain: "3D print planetary gears to remove the 25km/h limit"


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

Discussing or explaining how to illegally modify an eBike beyond it's designated Class violates site posting rules.


----------



## idividebyzero (Sep 25, 2014)

you were able to find a frame without a motor and then a motor by itself? thats like winning the lottery twice


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Where there’s a will, there’s a way! Good shot on all the build. Must have been a little brain damage along the way? Anywho, how’s it ride? Love the color.


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

That's one way to do it.


----------



## shreddr (Oct 10, 2009)

I’m not sure anyone could do this at the same cost, frame, battery and motor alone would cost over €2600 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

Wow, lots of challenges! Just over 45lbs is amazing for a full power ebike! I have a 2021 Levo for almost a year! My favorite ebike so far and loving the 700wh battery! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

shreddr said:


> I’m not sure anyone could do this at the same cost, frame, battery and motor alone would cost over €2600
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Or if you buy new from specialized, a modest $8500 USD for a frame-only and that’s before tax. Yikes.


----------



## shreddr (Oct 10, 2009)

RBoardman said:


> Or if you buy new from specialized, a modest $8500 USD for a frame-only and that’s before tax. Yikes.


Or buy equal technology and quality direct from China, and spend the remaining $7700 on an adventure vacation 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CrozCountry (Mar 18, 2011)

Hard pass on the Zitto hubs, or any other hub parts.


----------



## mlx john (Mar 22, 2010)

shreddr said:


> Or buy equal technology and quality direct from China


LOL


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

shreddr said:


> Or buy equal technology and quality direct from China, and spend the remaining $7700 on an adventure vacation
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If I could, I would. But there are very little frame only options available anywhere for high end ebikes at the moment.


----------



## shreddr (Oct 10, 2009)

You need to know where to look 






Carbon E-Bike Frame,Shimano Steps E-Bike Frame,Electric MTB Bike Frame


LightCarbon provide high quality Carbon E-Bike Frame,Shimano Steps E-Bike Frame,Electric MTB Bike Frame,Carbon Steps Ebike Frame and more. Use import high modulus T700 Toray carbon fiber,with moderate price and fast shipping. Have own R & D team can create new frame mold.




www.lightcarbon.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shreddr (Oct 10, 2009)

mlx john said:


> LOL


Please go to your nearest specialized dealer and give them bales of cash, you deserve to pay more 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mlx john (Mar 22, 2010)

shreddr said:


> You need to know where to look
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL
SPEZ 1.1 motor >klanky EP8, and I'm sure the customer service, warranty, and support from those Chinese companies is stellar.

More like a bale of cash (not bales) due to industry connected discount, plus I got in before the prices of (e)bikes were (hi)jacked.


----------

